# Scorpions in Washington?



## Empi (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm going to eastern Washington this weekend and I hear there is scorps over there. I would like to try and catch some while I'm there. I don't know anything about them though as far as where to find them and what type of areas they live in. I really don't even know what kind they are or what they look like. So I'm kinda taking a shot in the dark here. So if anyone knows anything at all about the scorpions in Washington and where I can find them please share.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 11, 2005)

i go to eastern washington every once and a while and i hvnt found jack ! i know they got em but i havnt had any luck, hope you have better and if you do get any post some pix !   hears a scorpion you can find hear Paruroctonus boreus


----------



## final-sting (Aug 11, 2005)

i find this, i hope this help a littel bit:



Oregon, Washington



Iuridae 

Anuroctonus 
Anuroctonus phaiodactylus (Wood) (?) 
Hadrurus 
Hadrurus spadix Stahnke (?Washington) 
Vaejovidae 

Paruroctonus 
Paruroctonus boreus (Girard) 
Uroctonus 
Uroctonus mordax mordax Thorell 
Vaejovis 
Vaejovis confusus Stahnke (?) 
Vaejovis hirsuticauda Banks (?) 


from here:  CLICK ME


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 11, 2005)

empi said:
			
		

> I'm going to eastern Washington this weekend and I hear there is scorps over there. I would like to try and catch some while I'm there. I don't know anything about them though as far as where to find them and what type of areas they live in. I really don't even know what kind they are or what they look like. So I'm kinda taking a shot in the dark here. So if anyone knows anything at all about the scorpions in Washington and where I can find them please share.


I went to the old (no longer used) airstrip in Ephrata WA and found lots and lots of U. mordax. Just start flipping stones, you'll find bunches.


----------



## TheNothing (Aug 11, 2005)

i would also be willing to bet, that with some work, you can find H. spadix in the Walla Walla area....


----------



## Empi (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you guys know how far north they range? I will be in the wintrop area.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 11, 2005)

man i hope you find some cuz i just had no luck i found more rattle snakes then scorpions, but still best of luck to ya !


----------



## Empi (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope to catch some rattlers as well if I see any. They get the blood pumping pretty good too!


----------



## Arachno King (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess I'll need to go out and see what I can find here in Yakima.  

From what I've read Uroctonus mordax has only recently been established here in Washington.


----------



## Empi (Aug 12, 2005)

Arachno King said:
			
		

> I guess I'll need to go out and see what I can find here in Yakima.
> 
> From what I've read Uroctonus mordax has only recently been established here in Washington.


If you find anything there post it. I will be going to Yakima in September for a car show and I would like to try and find some there as well.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 12, 2005)

Arachno King said:
			
		

> I guess I'll need to go out and see what I can find here in Yakima.
> 
> From what I've read Uroctonus mordax has only recently been established here in Washington.


May I ask where that information came from?, I did my collecting in 1987. I also found specimens in the Grand Coulee/Coulee Dam region.


----------



## TheNothing (Aug 12, 2005)

U. mordax are definately not a new species to WA.  they've been there for a LONG time


----------



## Bayushi (Aug 12, 2005)

Tri cities area has some decent hunting spots for scorps. mostly P. boreus....

  We used to got down for the columbia cup every year and at night we'd catch dozens of scorpions.


----------



## Arachno King (Aug 13, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> May I ask where that information came from?, I did my collecting in 1987. I also found specimens in the Grand Coulee/Coulee Dam region.


What I read can be found *here* 
It does not say how recently, but if you've been collecting since 1987, I wouldn't really call that recently.


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Aug 13, 2005)

Arachno King said:
			
		

> What I read can be found here - http://www.ent3.orst.edu/moldenka/taxons/Uroctonus.html
> It does not say how recently, but if you've been collecting since 1987, I wouldn't really call that recently.



the link is bad ... could you try checking it? i really want to read it.


----------



## Nazgul (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Chad,

try this one. 

Regards
Alex


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I hope he cought some !


----------



## Empi (Aug 16, 2005)

Well I'm back from eastern Washington and I do not have any scorps. Thats the bad news, the good news is I did see a couple. I was looking around in the hills for scorps and I saw a black widow for the first time and I tryed to catch it in a cup when I noticed that it had a ton of its victoms laying on the ground around its web. Upon closer inspection I saw that one of them was a scorpion. So I was disapointed that the fist scorpion I saw was dead but I was also impressed that the widow won the battle. So after that I found a live one under a rock. It had to be the smallest scorp I have ever seen and very fast I might add. Before I could catch him he took off like a bullet never to be seen again. But at least I got to see a couple and know where to find them in the future. And I did not come home empty handed either. I did get a male black widow and some ant lions and oh about 100 big black crickets to feed to all my critters.


----------



## Arachno King (Aug 16, 2005)

I have not had a chance to go out down here yet and see what I can find. I am however preparing for my new buddies - Centruroides exilicauda pair. Set to arive later this week.   

Very cool on your outing, not so cool on the dead scorp, but I guess that's nature for ya.


----------



## T-Virus_inc (Aug 28, 2009)

These are the scorpions I find at my house in Yakima. can anyone fill me in with a name and just full on info. Please AND thank you! i'll post more pics if needed. i have a lot, just not on this computer=/


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Aug 28, 2009)

That is Paruroctonus boreus.



T-Virus_inc said:


> These are the scorpions I find at my house in Yakima. can anyone fill me in with a name and just full on info. Please AND thank you! i'll post more pics if needed. i have a lot, just not on this computer=/


----------

